# A few pics of my first litter



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

My Blue Point Siamese litter born on 28/04/2009 - these were taken a while ago, they are now bouncing 4 week olds.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, I love the blue points


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

They are beautiful. 
Here are my first babies.
Doe; White Cloud Glamour Puss- l/h seal point 
Buck; Four Seasons Sun Bear l/h pied/broken burmese


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I could NOT be more jelous if I tried


----------

